# Warning!!! Deer Creek Alliance



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I went up last night to check ice. Entire lake was iced up and snow covered. Shoreline was very thin 1"-1.5". Went back today. Shore ice has firmed and thickened up, but there is a huuge area of open water by the pump house. With the cold temps, im assuming this area of open water could freeze up by morning. If you do decide to venture onto Deer Creek, this area should be avoided at all costs. Im not home now but when i am, ill try and outline the area im talking about. I have a bad feeling a lot of unprepared people will be venturing out this weekend and falling through. I drove by multiple lakes this morning and still see spots of open water. If you see something unsafe, say something and post pictures if possible. I know a lot of people are itching to get out, but with that warm up we had a few days ago, ice is still extremely unsafe in my opinion. Use your safety gear and common sense!!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

One reason I quit ice fishing , drilling 10in of good ice..... I find a 2in soft spot(4ft×4ft) , in 20ft of water by myself, a good distance from shore..... for maybe a few fish, no longer worth it to me for many years, plus haven't had favorable temps since really in central Ohio (lost desire)


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, Dont want to see anyone end up dead.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good read-thanks for the heads up! May just have saved someones life!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good looking out! Thanks for the post.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

How early are they opening the gates?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

shanewilliamson said:


> How early are they opening the gates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


6am


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

